# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kā Solar module GS-50 pārbaudīt?

## Senjors

Demontēts GS-50 Solar module (Double junction a-Si). Uoc 62V, Um 43V, Isc 1.42A, Im 1.17A. Max Source Circuit Fuse 3A. Apmākusies diena (13. aprīlis), vertikāli nostatīts pie loga ar skatu uz āru. Ar voltmetru rāda ap 30- 46V (neslogots), mērot strāvu tieši uz paneļa izvadiem: 20- 40mA (diapazons 200mA).. Paejot garām, noēnojot), strāva samazinās. Loģiski. man aizdomas, ka šādam panelim ir kāds defekts. Iespējams bojāts. Blakus mazās, mazākas jaudas panelītis (jauns) darbina velotipa lukturīti ar 3 mazām LED, gan near pilnu spožumu. Domāju, ka strāva lielajam panelim varēja būt lielāka, neskatoties uz apmākušos laiku. Kā varētu reāli pārbaudīt paneļa darba spēju?

----------


## Radionavigators

Vismaz Ampēram jābūt,tas nekas ka apmācies. Pārbauda mērot īslēguma strāvu uz paneļa izvadiem._​Ilgi gan nevajaga to ceieru galā turēt,panelim slodze maksimālā_

----------


## Senjors

Paldies par info. Laikam tomēr kaut kas nav kārtībā. Es vēl nezinu, Vai vadu izvadu kārbā nav kāds elements,kas 
varētu būt bojāts?

----------


## Radionavigators

Kautkur jābūt šotky diodei

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vertikāli un vēl caur logu, kad uz tā nespīd tieša saule? Nez, izklausās aizdomīgi, Radionavigator, uzmetot aci, tam panelim 1A ir tuvu maksimumam, diez vai pie tādiem apstākļiem būs tik daudz. Senjor, tad drīzāk sagaidi saulainu dienu, iznes paneli ārā, pagriez tieši pret sauli un pamēri tad.

----------


## Radionavigators

Nav tik traki,ēnā vai saulē rādījumi daudz neatšķirās.Galvenais lai saule vispār būtu.Pagriežot paneli otrādi arī daudz nemainās.

20- 40mA varētu bū pilmēness naktī

P.S man ir lieks 40W koplekts 40elementi nesamontēti.varu atdot par pašizmaksu +vads plakanais+regulators
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pc-3x6-solar-cells-kit-w-tabbing-bus-wire-leadbox-cable-for-DIY-solar-panel-/141114619648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20db163700

----------

